
HTTP-SS, New Faster Internet Protocol - nwrk
http://http-ss.com/
======
x0rz
Bro, do you even read the HTTP/2 RFC? What the f*ck is this???

------
Artemix
It may be interesting, especially since I have an internet connection with an
approx. speed of 10mB/s, but I won't feel safe with a non-opensource system
for that

